# 2012 World's Strongest Man



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

Žydrūnas Savickas - One of the Strongest Man that Ever Lived - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

Zydrunas Savickas 'Heart of a Champion' - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

Zydrunas Savickas 'Heart of a Champion' Part II - YouTube


----------

